
Act legalises personal cannabis use, becoming first Australian jurisdiction to - Freewheelin
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09-25/act-first-jurisdiction-to-legalise-personal-cannabis-use/11530104
======
perilunar
Title is incorrect: it should say 'ACT' (Australian Capital Territory), not
'Act'.

------
jazoom
>Cultivating cannabis through a Canberra winter will not be easy though, as
any Canberra gardener can attest.

Sounds like growing cannabis is popular in Canberra.

